# Little Red Worms. Yikes!!!!



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

So, I was just cleaning out the tank. I have discovered teeny little red worms swimming about in a pretzel shape. What the heck are they? How harmful are they...and how do I get rid of them???


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

bettabeauty said:


> So, I was just cleaning out the tank. I have discovered teeny little red worms swimming about in a pretzel shape. What the heck are they? How harmful are they...and how do I get rid of them???



Have you noticed them on your fish at any point? if so where was the location?


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

No, I haven't discovered any on the fish yet, just swimming around the tank. I've only seen two so far, but I am afraid to look at the filter.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Check the filter and give the tank a big clean. Are you over-feeding? Do any of your fish's anuses look red or inflamed?

My worries right now are
a) Free-swimming callamamus worms
b) Free-swimming anchor worms

I would also start a course of coppersafe in hopes of killing the free-swimming ones. Sort through some aquarium hitchhiker guides and see if you can identify them. Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

If they are free swimming (then they are not flatworm)...sooo they are probably a roundworm or larvae of some sort

I have four theories on what your worms may actually be:

Do you know what the general length of the worms are? (can help rule out some of the theories)

Hrm this may be a strange question but is it warm enough/ mosquito season where you live? Mosquito larvae are little red worms and I've red of incidences where people have found these larvae in their tanks. But I think this one is probably not as likely as midge larvae...

Midge larvae could be a another possibility, and another one I've read to be commonly found in aquariums. Kinda shorter stumpier "worms" lol 

http://www.ec.gc.ca/ceqg-rcqe/images/SAS/fact3_img2.jpg

http://www.bettatude.com/Misc/live-blood-worms.jpg

I also think there is a type of roundworm parasite that can inflict fish, but I think they wold be seen in the feces and coming from the anus...if I am correct. I am not sure what they are called. (*this one is the least likely unless these worms are seen coming from your fish's bum*)

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/LyraEDISServlet?command=getImageDetail&image_soid=FIGURE%2013&document_soid=FA091&document_version=1943678729

Lastly, could be tubifex worms, sometimes unhatched cysts can be found in the food bettas eat, this could potentially allow for hatching in the tank. These are commonly found forming large balls when their population gets established and are very thin. They swim very oddly contorting their bodies. I think they like to hang out in gravel and sand too? (but not sure about that one)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zfM2QS5tag&feature=fvw here are some wild ones 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn9kh7MaFQQ&feature=related here are some cultured ones

Worms are usually common when in a tank where there is excess organic build up, so you may actually find more in the filter.

I hope this helps you figure out what could be the worms. In any case I would remove them, I would clean the tank and gravel thoroughly with hot hot water. You could add some salt in the cleaning process as a further precaution. But rinse all the salt from the tank and gravel with hot water again before refilling your tank with freshwater again.

If after you clean the tank and you notice worms clinging on your fish, in the gills or protruding from the anus you should seek treatment ASAP


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Camallanus...yes that's the name of the internal worm, Kelly said it.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

JamieTron said:


> Camallanus...yes that's the name of the internal worm, Kelly said it.


Callamamus... camallanus...callamus... I NEVER get it right lol!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> Callamamus... camallanus...callamus... I NEVER get it right lol!


ahah don't feel bad I never remember it half the time lol I am glad you said it actually, it was bothering me :-D I'll have to force myself to memorize the name lol


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you Jamie. I only saw two of them in the tank yesterday right after I syphoned and managed to scoop them out. They were so small. I mean, SMALL. I probably wouldn't have even noticed them except I was very closely examining the tank for snails since I just pushed the gravel around. They looked like teeny little pieces of plant hair...except red and moving around. Those pictures you sent are very informative, but they magnify the worms so much, its hard to tell. I have a feeling that these might have to do with my new ADFs. I'm still trying to figure out how much to feed them, and how long to leave the food in the aquarium. I'm wondering if something was in the frog food that came alive!

Alright, well, I guess I better clean out my gravel with hot water asap for snails.... AND creepy red worm thingies.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Good luck hopefully the creepy critters go away for you! They are not the prettiest creatures to have in a tank eh ;-) lol At least you only found like two


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeeuuuwww! I hate worms!! lol


----------

